# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Gezellig chatten over je dieetervaringen !

## gvpeter

Gezellig chatten over je dieetervaringen ?
Dat kan op:

http://dieetchat.xm.com

Ervaringen uitwisselen, elkaar tips geven,
steun krijgen en geven of gewoon gezellig
met elkaar praten.

- Ga naar http://dieetchat.xm.com
- Vul een nicknaam in
- Wachtwoord is NIET nodig
- Registreren is ook NIET nodig
- Druk op de knop en chatten maar !

----------

